# d2g miui.us defx 2012.3.23 cdma Tester needed



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: MIUI

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 2.3.X (GB)

Source:: 
i need a tester on verizon for my new build of miui defx 2012.3.23 updated bootmenu and lots of goodies i just dont have a sim card or a good esn i need to make sure radio is 100% working before release! please reply if you would like to test


----------



## poeypresents (Mar 26, 2012)

i wouldn't mind testing, been loving your builds - and been trollin the boards since the first miui - you've forced me to register









---im on verizon btw


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

I can help test it but I won't really be able to until April 6th when I'm free. If you still need tester then. I'll be there to help


----------



## chameo53 (Aug 30, 2011)

From your post you mention you don't have a SIM card - are you looking to test GSM or are you also looking for CDMA testers? I can test CDMA (I'm on Verizon). I've loaded all your Galnet ROMs and used them extensively. Don't know much about the defx ROM.

Edit: Never mind - I see now in the topic you are looking for CDMA - I'm willing to help out.


----------



## Golf4Life (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Beans.... I'm your guy. Verizon cdma user.....Send it!

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk


----------



## gsr18 (Sep 25, 2011)

Count me in. On VZW been running yours for a long while, top notch!


----------



## tobaloke (Jun 26, 2011)

I would LOVE to test this build for you! Verizon CDMA user, currently running your latest Galnet build...









Sent from my DROiD2GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## poeypresents (Mar 26, 2012)

By the time anyone tests this, a new miui will be released at this point.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

Well obviously Beans will get you the latest version he has. This is just a request for testers not like there's a definite build. Every subsequent build will need a tester.


----------



## poeypresents (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ noted, good point - just got ants in my pants lol


----------



## zaptech101 (Dec 18, 2011)

sign me up send me day link


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

This topic is over now. Please check new MIUI 4 Thread.


----------

